# HOW LONG DOES IT TAKE FOR THE TRIGGER SHOT TO LEAVE YOUR BODY?



## Snoflake (Apr 8, 2010)

Can anyone offer me some advice before I go out of my mind?

I have just completed my second IVF cycle - I took my trigger shot (pregnyl 10,000iu) on April 29th which was 15 days ago.  This morning I did a pregnancy test and got a positive result.  The line is clearly visible but I am wondering could it still be the trigger shot?  Surely at 15 days post trigger, if there were remants of HCG from the trigger shot still in my body, the line would be barely visible?  I don't know what to think and am terrified to build my hopes up.

Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

OOh hun that sounds like good news...  the trigger shot CAN last up to 14 days, but i would imagine that if there was any left at 14 days it would be pretty faint on a pee stick..

when is your OTD?


----------



## Snoflake (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Sallywags,

My official test date is Tuesday, May 18th so another few days yet.  I really hope it's positive because I am pregnant and not because of the trigger shot.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Ooh do come back and let us know on tuesday! i'm dying to know!


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I read that the trigger shot leaves your body at 1000 iu a day.  I got visible result on First Response 3 days before OTD and it was clear enough that I reckon I would have got a faint result a day or 2 earlier.  OTD is 2 weeks after ET unless things have changed.  With your dates I'd be thinking BFP.


----------



## emak (Jan 21, 2008)

Snoflake ,i think its looking good for you hun .I started testing 7dpt (too early i know) and was getting bfn so all trigger was out of my sytem ,i finally got my bfp 11dpt ........CONGRATS .XX


----------

